# Goofy Federal Primer boxes



## 97th Signalman (Apr 10, 2008)

Because of issues with seating primers in Armcor .45 ACP Brass I am trying Federal primers in place of Winchester and CCI. I use a Lee safety Prime that is an on press system where you place the primers into a round tray. I usually just place the tray on top of an open box of primers and flip that arrangement over, leaving the primers open side up (mostly) in the tray.

What's the best way to get Federal primers out of that goofy big box (where they are packed in those sideways slots) on to the much smaller round Lee tray so they won't roll/fall out of the tray? (Note that the safety prime setup is approved for use with Federal primers unlike their older hand-held tool). I want to give these Federals a good try but that crazy packaging is driving me nuts.

I have tried a primer flipping tray but it has it's own issues: Square box-round tray. I may try a square one from RCBS.

By the way I have heard all the stores about the feud between Lee and Federal over safety and why those delicate feds need to be coddled.

I'm just looking for tips to make working with those Federals a little less awkward.


----------

